# New Band cutting video



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I did this video for a friend. I show a few different tools I've used over the years for cutting rubber and tying pouches. Nothing really new for the veterans but it was fun. Haven't done one for awhile! Enjoy!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Great video ... so much good information!!! Would this be good in the Tutorials section????

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Def in the tutorials section.

Gary, I wish I'd had you as a shop teacher in high school, I might'a learnt somthing. Good job, bud! :thumbsup:


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

i have enough just carving a turkey great learning vidio


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

DAN! Great hearing from you Bud! Thanks for the nice words guys!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks for your tips, the blade sounds really sharp, i like that noise.


----------



## cairomn (Sep 4, 2013)

I always enjoy your videos my friend.
Ps I can't find any gum rubber in the UK as I really want to try it out. Do you know anyone who sells over here as I can't afford shipping from the USA.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi Cairomn,

Give Pete at Hogans and Sons casting a shout. He also uses the name Milbro Pro Shot. He has Gum rubber. Check the vendors section for contact info. Glad you liked the video-thanks!


----------



## erniepc1 (Jun 7, 2014)

Just what I needed to see. Dug out an old bypass trimmer I had tucked away. It worked like a champ. Thanks for the how to.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

This video is over five years old and still as relevant as it was when filmed. I just bought a half dozen sets of Flatbands on eBay. I really do like them, especially the formed pouches that set the ball bearings or marbles in just the right place every time. I'll certainly be saving the pouches and using them again when I cut and tie my own bands. I have plenty of band material sent to me in a couple of trades that I'll not need to buy band material for some time. In the meantime, I'll be on the lookout for a good deal on a paper cutter.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

I've noticed in several videos such as this, that no one is using a "safety ruler", such as made by "Securecut" and sold by Amazon as well as others I'm sure.

The safety ruler has a raised handle, for the length of the ruler, which keeps one's fingers away from the cutting tool, and it allows for a consistent downward pressure on the item one is cutting, so that the item doesn't move as it is being cut.'

Highly recommended, as fingers are expensive to repair, and oftentimes irreplaceable.

THWACK!


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Thanks kindly for this. I just got into cutting my own bands, this evening actually and.. had an interesting time of it. Here’s to a better second attempt tomorrow.


----------

